# Help-Calligraphy nibs for Emperor and Jnr Emp



## TurnaPen (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a customer who wants an Emperor and Jnr Emperor, BUT, wants Calligraphy nibs on them, 1.8mil and 2.2 mil with square tips(Doesn't want much)! Can you guide me to a source  for these please,  thanks Amos


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 30, 2009)

I ran into this same problem and I had mine custom ground. Unfortunately the customer still didn't like them so all I can say is good luck. I won't take any more orders for calligraphy nibs. I lost a thousand dollar customer because I couldn't make her happy. Still haven't recovered from it.


----------



## TurnaPen (Dec 1, 2009)

Sure hope mine turn out ok, I am basically in the same situation re the sales. Amos


----------



## CSue (Dec 2, 2009)

In a few of the Pen Shows I've been to, there is a guy that does a great job with custom-izing nibs.  He won't be at the LA Pen Show this year.  But his his website is http://www.richardspens.com/ 

Also CraftUSA carrys a #5 "Calligraphy Nib" that is 1.5mm.  I always keep a few on hand for those who want a "Calligraphy Nib" on their fountain pen.  Those sold have been pleased with the nibs.  It may not be for the big money customers, but FYI.


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 2, 2009)

I think you will have to clarify what your customer means by "calligraphy nibs". 

Check out Richards site that was linked in the above post. On the left side of the page, under the pic of Santa, in a site index. Go to "reference pages", and then click on "nibs, feeds, and filling systems". This will take you to an article that talks about the different varieties of italic nibs, which will allow you to find out what your customer really wants. The problem is, the more sharper the nib is, the more variation there is in the line, but the cost is that it's more difficult to operate, and will feel less smooth. 

If he/she wants tipping on the nibs, at those widths you are out of luck with the large size, though you may be able to special order a Pelikan nib with enough tipping for the Jr.  You could order that nib through Richard, and he could grind it to order. It would be a considerable investment however. 

If he doesn't need tipping, then one of Lou's nibs in the appropriate sizes could be custom ground to the proper width and profile. 

Richard is much in demand as a nibmeister, if you buy a nib from him, he will grind it right then. If you send him one to be custom ground, it can take up to six months to get it back, depending on how long his que is. 
I highly recommend looking around Richard's site, especially the reference section, to get a sense of what the fountain pen world is all about.


Another option would be to send the nibs to "Pendenonium"   http://www.pendemonium.com/ and ask the to ground by Letta, who used to work for Schaeffer. I think she charges $25 per nib, but you have to send them on the pen. Of course, they could be sent in any kit pen, not necessarily a custom made one, then removed and placed in the custom pens. She will need to know what you want, whether crisp, cursive, or stub italic. Her turnaround is usually pretty quick, a couple of weeks from what I hear. 

Hope that some of this is helpful.

Dan


----------

